

Lets create a collaborative Book List on Computer Science & Programming - akarambir
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XDGF6R-A4z_KuAc68rZuqQDtVVg0O21YsnXe0678Lfo/edit?hl=en_US

======
rgonzalez
We should compliment that list with this one about free programming books
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books)

------
shwa
Added the gang of four under OOP. Do developers still read this, or has head
first superseded it?

Then again, a major pitfall of Design Patterns is that everything starts to
look like the patterns you already know, which essentially boxes in your
design process. Apply the knowledge at your own peril.

~~~
akulbe
Gang of four?

~~~
sharkbot
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_Patterns_(book)>

Commonly referred to as the Gang of Four (or GoF) book, due to the four
authors: Gamma, Helm, Johnson and Vlissides.

~~~
koopajah
I am currently reading it after seeing it quoted in multiple lists of "books
to read".

------
shock
I'm getting "permission denied" when going to the URL in the title. Where has
the document gone?

~~~
fakeer
Google Docs might be blocked at your place like it's blocked here in office.

~~~
shock
I should have been more clear: I am able to access google docs in general,
it's just this document that, after signing in, it's giving me "You need
permission to access this item". I was able to access this document previously
without signing in.

------
dazbradbury
I definitely recommend "The Algorithm Design Manual" by Steven Skiena.

Will see how this grows...

------
ms4720
getting permission denied errors

